# Favourite restaurant in Bristol.



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm looking for a good place to take my ma and her fella and also somewhere to have a nice birthday meal.

Places I like are El Puerto (cheap, flamenco dancing and cocktails)
The Olive Shed (bit pricey)

I also like the idea of a Greek Mezze, but more expensive and does not cater for vegans friends.

I also fancy going to Dynasty- anyone ever been?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I went out for a nice meal in Bristol


----------



## Geri (Jul 24, 2008)

For Italian, I like San Carlo or Marcos.

For Indian I really like Kashmir on the High Street, Easton (and it's cheap as chips!)

I haven't been to Dynasty, if you're thinking about Chinese, there is a new restaurant by Eastville market, above the Chinese supermarket, don't know what it's like though.

If some of them are vegan, how about Cafe Maitreya?


----------



## astral (Jul 24, 2008)

i like plantation on gloucester road. Not sure what they're like for vegan, but they were very good with a wheat intolerant friend last time we went. The siam house on the waterfront was excellent for thai but seems to have gone downhill reccently.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

depends what you want really, but i had an amazing meal at deasons on whiteladies road.

i had haggis lasagne.

oh my god. it was dreamy.


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2008)

haggis lasagne sounds like the greatest thing ever


----------



## strung out (Jul 24, 2008)

apart from the one in Easton (i think) where are there other veggie restauraunts in Bristol?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 24, 2008)

Geri said:


> For Italian, I like San Carlo or Marcos.
> 
> For Indian I really like Kashmir on the High Street, Easton (and it's cheap as chips!)
> 
> ...




Cos I'm not vegan and I can cook that stuff my self for a 5th of the price. I fuckin hate maitreya- although they did used to do really good veggie breakfasts when they were a cafe.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 24, 2008)

astral said:


> i like plantation on gloucester road. Not sure what they're like for vegan, but they were very good with a wheat intolerant friend last time we went. The siam house on the waterfront was excellent for thai but seems to have gone downhill reccently.



Ive not heard good reports about plantation. I might take ma to the Jamaican place in Bemmy though as have heard good things about it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 24, 2008)

strung_out said:


> apart from the one in Easton (i think) where are there other veggie restaurants in Bristol?



Olive shed
one stop thali cafe
Lots of Indian and Moroccan and Lebanese restaurants have loads of veggie food.

I'm not veggie.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

JTG said:


> haggis lasagne sounds like the greatest thing ever



it seriously was.

i kind of want to say there was venison in there aswell but i think that was a starter i had...

it was amazing on a stick anyway.


----------



## strung out (Jul 24, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Olive shed
> one stop thali cafe
> Lots of Indian and Moroccan and Lebanese restaurants have loads of veggie food.
> 
> I'm not veggie.



cool 

i'm getting fed up of going to places and having veggie pasta or veggie burgers as the only option


----------



## Iam (Jul 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I can't remember the last time I went out for a nice meal in Bristol





*pokes Bombscare*



Me neither, though, now you come to mention it.

*looks around for someone else to poke*


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Ive not heard good reports about plantation. I might take ma to the Jamaican place in Bemmy though as have heard good things about it.




What's and where's that? Haven't noticed it.

Not been myself but heard good things about Dinisty.


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone been to that Japanese place on Baldwin Street, by the steps? Never eaten Japanese food before. (Tesco sushi probably doesn't count.) Might be going there soon. The restaurant I mean. Not Japan unfortunately.


----------



## astral (Jul 24, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Ive not heard good reports about plantation. I might take ma to the Jamaican place in Bemmy though as have heard good things about it.



I went to Plantation when it opened and the food was really not great.  The jerk pork was dry and tasteless and the plantion was overcooked.  I would happily have not gone back, but a friend booked it for their birthday a couple of months ago and the food was fantastic this time round.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 24, 2008)

xenon said:


> What's and where's that? Haven't noticed it.



Its a Jamacian restaurant on The Gloucester road. I think it is strange there is not a proper sit down carribean restaurant in Easton or St Pauls (apart from ceed) (chefs on Brighton street allways smells so good, but not tried it yet) but then I guess alot of people in both areas cook yard food so maybe are not gonna bother going to a restaurant when they can eat at home. Jamacian food is quite pricey.


----------



## Callie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hotel du Vin 

it was scrummy and i didnt pay!


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Its a Jamacian restaurant on The Gloucester road. I think it is strange there is not a proper sit down carribean restaurant in Easton or St Pauls (apart from ceed) (chefs on Brighton street allways smells so good, but not tried it yet) but then I guess alot of people in both areas cook yard food so maybe are not gonna bother going to a restaurant when they can eat at home. Jamacian food is quite pricey.




Ah yeah. I've heard of the Plantation. but thought you mentioned a Jamaican place in Bemmie, Bedminster? Just wondered where.


----------



## astral (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you tried Casa Mexicana.  It's always boiling hot inside, but the food and cocktails are ace.


----------



## Geri (Jul 24, 2008)

Callie said:


> Hotel du Vin
> 
> it was scrummy and i didnt pay!



Ooh yes, I went there on a work do and the food was lovely, but I found it a bit stuffy/posh.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 24, 2008)

Me & Misses have been to One stop Thali cafe several times - highly recommeneded


----------



## Iam (Jul 24, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Its a Jamacian restaurant on The Gloucester road. I think it is strange there is not a proper sit down carribean restaurant in Easton or St Pauls (apart from ceed) (chefs on Brighton street allways smells so good, but not tried it yet) but then I guess alot of people in both areas cook yard food so maybe are not gonna bother going to a restaurant when they can eat at home. Jamacian food is quite pricey.



The place in St. Nick's market is well worth it, though. Not a restaurant as such, but the food's great.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 24, 2008)

Plantation has got better since it opened i think, and the japanese place by the steps on baldwin street is obento, pricey and not very good when we went with friends, though its plum was wine the best i've ever had. 

Casa mexicana's wicked when you're a bit pissed and fancy a big old load of really good spicey food in a lively atmosphere, be warned the portions are big though! 

Other places we like include;

Culinaria on chandos road, though it's pricey. 

Quartier Vert on whiteladies was very good but has apparently been sold by Barney Haughton now so don't know how good it will remain. 

A Cozinha on Alfred Place in Kingsdown is a wicked and very authentic Portuguese place, run by a really friendly and welcoming nutter. 

Beijing Bistro on Park Street is probably the best chinese for its money i've yet found. 

Sheesh Mahal on Gloucester Road has finally gone rubbish more's the pity, real shame, used to be ace. 

Pizza Provencal in Clifton is still good, but has stopped doing its trademark mussels, which really sucks, used to love them. 

Will add more if i think of them. Eating out's one of our main hobbies...


----------



## genee_rave (Jul 24, 2008)

if the jamaican place in bemmie is the one i'm thinking of on north st, it is the local hangout for city hooligans...

i like mud dock cafe, great food and nice views..


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2008)

genee_rave said:


> if the jamaican place in bemmie is the one i'm thinking of on north st, it is the local hangout for city hooligans...



 the CSF are getting all multicultural now are they?


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 25, 2008)

I think i am turning japanse I really think so....

Bridge end of baldwin st - the set meals are endlessly fascinating and gustatorally stimulating, if a little confusing.

20 quid each sans deinks.


----------



## Geri (Jul 25, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Sheesh Mahal on Gloucester Road has finally gone rubbish more's the pity, real shame, used to be ace.
> 
> Pizza Provencal in Clifton is still good, but has stopped doing its trademark mussels, which really sucks, used to love them.



Never really liked Sheesh Mahal, I'll never forget one time I was in there waiting to be seated and there were huge spiders crawling up the wall! 

Is Pizza Provencale still there? I'm sure I went past recently and it was something else.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 25, 2008)

I always liked to combination of good atmosphere, good music and tasty nibbles as soon as you get in with the sheesh mahal, food was always ace too. Last few times though the food's got worse and worse, to the point now where we've reluctantly decided never to go back, despite having been going for years. Last time they completely messed up our order, brought us the wrong stuff and just shrugged and walked off when we pointed it out. 

Pizza prov definitely still there, was there a couple of weekends ago (when i learned of the tragedy of the mussels!)

Never liked mud dock really, service stupidly slow and food not that great. Did once have some stupidly good cocktails there after a saturday afternoon out shopping, just one each completely twatted us, but never been repeated, so think the guy who mixed them was just feeling bored and/or extremely generous. Shame.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm pizza provencale is yummy and puts love in my tummy.

i've heard good things about Cafe Sazz on North Street.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 25, 2008)

xenon said:


> Ah yeah. I've heard of the Plantation. but thought you mentioned a Jamaican place in Bemmie, Bedminster? Just wondered where.



http://www.qubaice.co.uk/

Looks good from the menu! Caters for veggies and does lots of English dishes and breakfast , Lunch and Dinner- def gonna take Ma there!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> http://www.qubaice.co.uk/
> 
> Looks good from the menu! Caters for veggies and does lots of English dishes and breakfast , Lunch and Dinner- def gonna take Ma there!



that place does lush food! the chef is a cock though.


----------



## mattie (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a reasonable pub meal in the Hole in the Wall just off Queen Sq.  They serve Timothy Taylor's Landlord, lovely stuff.  Bit of grass to sit out on as well.  Service is apparently a bit hit-and-miss.

Second the Beijing Bistro, cheap, easy and decent enough food.

There is also some gourmet burger place near there which was a bit poncey and the burger too big to get in my mouth.

That, outside of Nando's, is pretty much my whole experience of dining in Brizzle.


As an aside, I drove through Clifton last week, up from the Long Ashton side - there used to be a really cheap cafe not far from the student union, but where I remember it being there's just a big hole in the ground.  Has it gone, or was I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

mattie said:


> I had a reasonable pub meal in the Hole in the Wall just off Queen Sq.  They serve Timothy Taylor's Landlord, lovely stuff.  Bit of grass to sit out on as well.  Service is apparently a bit hit-and-miss.
> 
> Second the Beijing Bistro, cheap, easy and decent enough food.
> 
> ...




are you talking about the york cafe? opposite the lansdown pub?

bejing bistro is nice and cheap but it's more lunchy imo.

hole in the wall is MUCH nicer since they gave it a rehaul, had a lovely steak there.

it's still more of a pub than a restaruant though.


----------



## mattie (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> are you talking about the york cafe? opposite the lansdown pub?
> 
> bejing bistro is nice and cheap but it's more lunchy imo.
> 
> ...



It could be the York, the name rings a bell - was it on a corner, selling sweaty fry-ups to students?  I'm not sure where the Lansdown pub is.  If you went up to Clifton from the triangle, and turned down a side street on the left as soon as you hit the square, you would (or at least I expected to) see it on your left.

I'd agree about the Beijing Bistro, if anything you're in and out too quickly.  Good for a quick bite on a night out, not so good for a sit down and conversation.


----------



## hermitical (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> that place does lush food! the chef is a cock though.



christ, that video makes me want to aviod the place like the plague


----------



## Geri (Jul 25, 2008)

mattie said:


> It could be the York, the name rings a bell - was it on a corner, selling sweaty fry-ups to students?  I'm not sure where the Lansdown pub is.  If you went up to Clifton from the triangle, and turned down a side street on the left as soon as you hit the square, you would (or at least I expected to) see it on your left.



That was the York Cafe, it's moved to Broadmead now. I used to go there a lot when I worked in Clifton but it's nowhere near as good now, it's too small, their menu is very limited and their sausages taste like sawdust - at least they did when it first opened but it got slated for them in the Evening Post so they might have improved since.

I must have dreamt it about Pizza Provencale being closed, I've been having some weird dreams recently.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 26, 2008)

ooh, ooh, ooh, just remembered! There's a new 'soul food' cafe down the bottom of Regents Street in Clifton, down the road from The Clifton the pub and kinda opposite where saville place comes out. 

It's based on american deep south cooking, and serves all manner of stuff, catfish, gumbo, jambalaya, and it's very good. They stuff you with food there too, and it's very reasonable. Sure it'll change in a while to charge more and be more clifton, but at the moment it's wicked if you fancy trying some new things and rolling home pleasantly stuffed for not absolutely tons of cash. 

Went to bejing bistro again tonight as it happens, had some niggles with misunderstood orders and them bringing out the wrong things initially, but tenner each for starter, main and wine not to be sniffed at at all!


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2008)

i went to wagamamas on the triangle tonight and ordered the veggie curry with breaded sweet potato and aubergine... all was going well until i bit into one of the breaded items on my plate and rather than sweet potato it tasted distinctly fishy... turned out they'd put a fishcake on my plate when i'm vegetarian... sent it back and got my meal free but i doubt i'll be going back there


----------



## chazegee (Jul 26, 2008)

That Portuguese behind Cotham road is alrigh.


----------



## JTG (Jul 26, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i went to wagamamas on the triangle tonight and ordered the veggie curry with breaded sweet potato and aubergine... all was going well until i bit into one of the breaded items on my plate and rather than sweet potato it tasted distinctly fishy... turned out they'd put a fishcake on my plate when i'm vegetarian... sent it back and got my meal free but i doubt i'll be going back there



since when have you been veggie?


----------



## strung out (Jul 26, 2008)

about 2 months


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 26, 2008)

Only took one visit for us to vow never to go back to wagamama's on the triangle, service and food quality were both beyond a joke.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't think all that much of Plantation - about 2 doors down from me.

Dynasty I've only been on karaoke nite near Xmas - Worst Night Ever.

Thali Cafe for me. Or the Juniper in Cotham. Never been to Cozinha, but it looks good.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2008)

I went to A Cozinha years ago - it was amazing.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

The Juniper in Cotham is the best restaurant I've been to in Bristol. That was a very sexy date


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2008)

Was it called something else before Juniper? I remember going to a vegetarian restaurant in Cotham once, not sure if that was the one.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry - forgot I mentioned the Juniper before. Too busy thinking about that woman I was with.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

Geri said:


> Was it called something else before Juniper? I remember going to a vegetarian restaurant in Cotham once, not sure if that was the one.



Don't know, but the Juniper isn't veggie. I am (kind of), but I had to compromise that night.


----------

